# Leupold custom target turrets



## WhackUmNsTackUm

I recently purchased a vx-3 4.5-14x50 LR for my sendero in 7mag. I'd like to have leupolds custom shop top off my setup w/ some custom target turrets for long range big game work. I know that custom turrets are built for a specific load/temp/alt and so on. Any thoughs from some of the guys that have them? Thanks for the help!


----------



## ebbs

Hey Whackum (you're not Ted Nugent are you?) I like the idea of them as they use a standard duplex reticle. I've done a lot of investigating and have heard NO ONE complain. The idea of having custom turrets based on the load is awesome. The only downside is switching from one load to the other, buying extra turrets, and constantly re-zeroing for the new loads. It is a Leupold after all though.


----------



## youngdon

Does this have the B&C reticle ?


----------



## WhackUmNsTackUm

Definately not the "nuge" but am still a fan. Lol. That's a negative on the b&c retical, it's a standard duplex. I like the b&c and have had good success w/ nikons version of it but wanted to get away from the clutter and start dialing in. I like the idea of simplicity to have the actual range on a turret and not have to fumble w/ drop charts or counting clicks in large amounts when a big bull steps out for the shot


----------



## youngdon

What is the cost of those custom turrets. And at what ranges are you looking to shoot.


----------



## WhackUmNsTackUm

I talked to a leupold tech specialist and to have the target turret installed runs 79$ and to have a custom turret laser engraved for that specific load is another 39$. As far as ranges go most shot where I hunt here in eastern wa are under 600yrds. I'd like to start practicing out to 1000 but don't want to sound like an *** and say that I'd be taken pop shots at game that far but I like to hear the crack of distant steel. I've spent a lot of time at the range shooting out to 600 yrds, I'd just like to give myself a little challenge!


----------



## youngdon

Do you handload and have a chrony ? What load are you shooting ? I think it is admirable that you take the time to practice at the 600 yd range. What do you think is the maximum yardage for a clean kill with your load?


----------



## WhackUmNsTackUm

I do handload, I recently started testing the 168 grn bergers. Tested six different loads w/ 2 different powders, imr 7828 and retumbo. The 7828 loads were so-so giving me groups under an 1" at 100 but the extreme spread in velocity over the chrony was fairly poor. The best load of six was 73 grains of retumbo and a cci 250 primer, the chrony read a ES of 18, and an average mv of 3082. The group was right at an 1" but I pulled the last shot opening it up from a1/2 to 1". If the grouping stays consistent at a half " that leaves me at 5" groups at 1000, now don't get me wrong I know even at 600 yrds wind plays a big challenge in hitting at 10" steel plate consistently not to mention 800 or 1000 across a gusty canyon! The energy of this load from my Sierra program, should be effective to 800 giving a properly placed shot on an elk. Practice! Practice!


----------



## youngdon

Wow 18 extreme spread is really tight. That says good things about your load. If I'm not mistaken isn't the world record 1000yd group 6"?

Just googled it 4.2 at 1000yds with a 6BR.


----------



## WhackUmNsTackUm

I must have mis-spoken about shooting 5" groups at 1000..... What I was trying to say is that in theory a rifle that shoots 1" groups at 100 should be able to shoot 2" groups at 200, 5" groups at 500 and so on. Consistently "hitting" a 12" steel target at 1000 is challenging enough w/ all the variables that come into play at that range, not to mention punching a 4.2" 10 shot group. So are custom target turrets worth it or is it really just about ones opinion?


----------



## youngdon

It is about opinion, because the guy who says they are garbage probably wouldn't take the time to learn the system. I'd definitly pay for them if range work was my main objective with a rifle or if I just felt more comfortable with them at long range.


----------



## WhackUmNsTackUm

Youngdon I couldn't agree w/ you more. I guess it doest really matter wich system a shooter uses, may it be a bdc reticle, m1 style, custom matched turret or even what most hunters use.....the holdover. It really has to come down to put the time in to gain the experience and build confidence! I'm going to go w/ the custom turret, I'll update in a later post on my results. Thank you for the thoughts!


----------



## youngdon

I'll look forward to the report. Dial and shoot systems seem to be the easiest to master. Turn dial pull trigger, no guess work.


----------

